# Best bindings for 32 boots?



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I've heard that Flux bindings go together famously with Thirty-Two boots. 

Incidently, I ride with a set of 32 Prions (9.5) and Flux SF45's(medium) and they work perfect together.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

I have bought Malavita bindings from burton. I'll let you know how they fit, when they arrive next week!


----------



## Bennett (Feb 1, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I've heard that Flux bindings go together famously with Thirty-Two boots.
> 
> Incidently, I ride with a set of 32 Prions (9.5) and Flux SF45's(medium) and they work perfect together.



Cool thanks, I was thinking of getting a pair of these anyways that just sealed the deal!


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

My size 10 32 Lashed boots barely fit the width on my L/XL Rome 390 bindings.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

They pair up swimmingly with my Union Contacts.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I also thought Flow and 32 didn't work well

But do flows ever work well


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

KG29 said:


> I also thought Flow and 32 didn't work well
> 
> But do flows ever work well



We're talking about Flux bindings not Flows


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> We're talking about Flux bindings not Flows


Then you will be 100% happy and 32 boots fit perfect.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I have size 11 32 Lashed boots and I would say they are about as large a size as you would want in a Rome 390 or Targa L/XL. They JUST fit between the front strap mounts.


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

My Lashed in size 10 just fit in the front strap mounts of my Medium Cartels.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

My 9.5 Thirty Two Focus boas fit fine with S/M 390 Boss


----------



## donkey (Feb 2, 2011)

For ThirtyTwo boots, I tried to find the lightest and smallest footprint boot I could find, for me it was the JP Walker series, hands down my most favorite boot from the 32 Lineup.


----------

